# Handy unterstützt format an



## qbopa (19. Okt 2007)

Hi, ich hab folgendes Problem. ich habe ein Hello world projekt gemacht und es als jar und auch als jad gemacht. in eclipse funtkioniert das einwandfrei, aber ich habe keine ahnung wie ich die datei aufs handy bekomm. wenn ich die dateien aufs handy schieb sagt er datei format nicht unterstützt. ( hab das handy samsung sgh-d900i). auch bei der übertragunssoftware ist keine möglichkeit vorhanden die dateien als javaprogramm aufs handy zu installieren. ich kann jediglich die datei aufs handy ziehen aber beim anklicken sagt er dann dateiformat nicht unterstützt. kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? ( habs mit eclpise me gemacht und als mtj als jar gebuilded)



vielen dank


----------



## The_S (22. Okt 2007)

mit Samsung handys habe ich keine Erfahrung. Aber spontan: Kopierst du JAR und JAD? Ist die JAD richtig konfiguriert? Was steht im Manifest?


----------



## qbopa (22. Okt 2007)

mhh ich hab ganz normal die Jar gemacht und dann mit dem jad maker die jad gemacht. hab im internet ne ganz komische möglich keit gefunden java progs zu installieren, aber bei meinem eigenen geht es nicht. was genau muss den im Manifest stehen? 

( hab noch gar keine ahnung von java me ^^)


----------



## The_S (22. Okt 2007)

poste doch mal den inhalt des manifests und den inhalt deines jads.


----------



## qbopa (22. Okt 2007)

ok mach ich heut abend ^^.


----------



## MiMij (22. Okt 2007)

Einige handys unterstuetzten das nicht ueber die normale datenuebertragung und man muss es mit dem handy aus dem i-net laden und dann installiern (mein LG S5200 zb).
Und du musst es auch in den richtigen Ordner auf dem handy kopiern (das ist auch wieder unterschiedlich von handy zu handy, meist gibt es nen Programme ordner oder auch Sonstiges).


----------



## qbopa (8. Nov 2007)

ok ich hab jetzt voll die komplizierte lösung gefunden die datein aufs handy zu bekommen. aber beim installieren resetet sich das handy. im manifest steht folgendes drin:


Manifest-Version: 1.0
Created-By: Apache Ant 1.5.1
Extension-Name: Struts Framework
Specification-Title: Struts Framework
Specification-Vendor: Apache Software Foundation
Specification-Version: 1.1
Implementation-Title: Struts Framework
Implementation-Vendor: Apache Software Foundation
Implementation-Vendor-Id: org.apache
Implementation-Version: 1.1



Fehlt da irgendwas?

andere java games konnt ich aufs handy ziehen ^^


----------



## The_S (9. Nov 2007)

hab jetzt scho länger nix mehr für Handys gemacht, aber es fehlt minimum die MIDP-Version


----------



## Jockel (10. Nov 2007)

Was hat denn Struts auf dem Handy verloren?


----------



## qbopa (12. Nov 2007)

also ich hab das me plugin für eclipse installiert und dann ein hello world aus dem faq wars glaub eingefügt. starten mit eclipse ging. da war ein schönes handy wo hello world drinstand.
dann hab ich den Builder benutzt und hab eine jar datei erhalten.
in der Jar datei ist das oben angegeben manifest drin.
Müssen die manifest datei auf das handy spezifisch bearbeitet werden?

hab von der ganzen sache irgendwie noch net so den durchblick ^^


----------



## The_S (12. Nov 2007)

nein, aber die midp version muss enthalten sein. Die legst du am einfachsten im zugehörigen JAD fest, welches automatisch ins Manifest mit übernommen wird.


----------



## qbopa (12. Nov 2007)

okay da werd ich mal schauen. danke


----------



## Gast (30. Nov 2007)

Habe gleiches Problem mit Nokia 6130i
Dateiformat nicht unterstützt.
Wie geht das richtig?


----------



## Gast (8. Mai 2008)

ich habe auch das 6130i und will mir die neu 1.08 haben, allerdings sagt er mir er kennt das dateiformat nich?kann mir jemand helfen? und außerdem weiß ich nicht, ob ich das was ich gedownloaded habe direkt aufs handy ziehen kann, oder ob ich da ne bestimmte datei brauche


----------



## The_S (9. Mai 2008)

was ist denn "die neu 1.08"?


----------



## Escorter (9. Mai 2008)

Bei Samsung Handys ist es so, dass du nur von dem Portal runtergeladene Programme auf das Handy laden kannst.

Wie haben eine J2ME Applikation geschrieben, die überall Funktioniert hat nur nicht auf Samsung Handys weil es da gesperrt war.

Gruß,
Esco


----------



## Gast (29. Sep 2008)

hallo kann mir einer von euch helfen ich hab ein problem ich möchte gerne wissen wie ich spiele auf mein sony erricson k580i bekomme also ich hab die jar datei und die jad datei aba ich weiß nicht wie ich das spiel mache ich danke im vorraus und bitte das ihr mir hilft......danke


----------



## Gast (29. Sep 2008)

ich bin es nochmal wegen dem sony erricson k580i ihr könnt mir auch eine antwort auf meine e mail schicken zabla3@hotmail.de


----------



## The_S (30. Sep 2008)

wie du ein spiel machst? Programmieren?


----------

